# Noobie help, Tivo doesn't record in stereo!



## MarkH (Nov 22, 2002)

Hi All,

Please excuse my lack AV wisdom!

Have got a Panasonic CRT TV, Tivo, FTVB and panasonic dvd 5.1 SS.

Can't seem to get my tivo or FTV channels to broadcast in stereo, any ideas?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

It can not be anything but stereo if the source is stereo and you are using SCART or AV leads.

It can not be anything but mono if you are watching TiVo via an RF (aerial) lead.


----------



## MarkH (Nov 22, 2002)

Excuse my ignorance  

I rigged the unit as per the diagram in the tivo book!

I get nicam stereo when I turn channel to rf channels, but mono when I go to the ftvb/tivo channel


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Tivo will only give you stereo if all hookups are by scart cable from your freeview box to tivo to tv

Tivo's RF output via the aerial cable is only mono sound like vcr's used to be.

Automan.


----------



## MarkH (Nov 22, 2002)

Please bear with me but unhooked the rf cable from the ftvb to TV, only got a picture on the aux channel and no sound


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Try restarting TiVo (via the menu) is there is no sound via the Scart lead.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Try a different SCART lead. If there is no sound via AUX bypass then there is no sound reaching the TiVo.


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

The optimal method of connecting the Tivo to your AV system is

Aerial -> TiVo -> TiVo's audio out jacks -> Your TV or receiver.

Don't connect the TiVo's RF out to your TV, you'll only get mono.

Another (better) option is
Aerial -> Freeview -> Freeview Scart -> TiVo Aux In
TiVo Scart TV out -> TV
(Or Sky / cable)

For convenience, I use my TV's audio out to redirect the stereo it receives to the AV receiver. That way whatever is shown on the screen is what is coming out of the amp


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

terryeden said:


> For convenience, I use my TV's audio out to redirect the stereo it receives to the AV receiver. That way whatever is shown on the screen is what is coming out of the amp


That's what I do.

I only need to change the amplifier input to pick up Dolby Digital / DTS from my DVD player and Xbox 360, although Dolby Surround is fine from the TV's stereo connections.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

iankb said:


> I only need to change the amplifier input to pick up Dolby Digital / DTS from my DVD player and Xbox 360, although Dolby Surround is fine from the TV's stereo connections.


 I also use the TV out liek that but I put the digital output of my DVD player into the same input on the amplifier. If the DVD player is in standby I get analogue from the TV, but when the DVD player is on the digital input 'overrides' the analogue and I get full Dolby Digital. I only switch inputs for the PS2 (in digital) or stereo inputs like the CD and MP3 player.


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

ozsat said:


> It can not be anything but mono if you are watching TiVo via an RF (aerial) lead.


Not that I use RF, but I thought TiVo would pass through NICAM on RF?

Though there is a NICAM bug in some older TiVos, mine included, but that results in no audio I think.

Anyway, I'd hook it up as follows...

FTV box SCART output -> SCART input on TiVo -> SCART out on TiVo -> SCART input on the TV.

If using the speakers on the TV, that should be it (assuming the TV is in fact stereo).


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

DeadKenny said:


> Not that I use RF, but I thought TiVo would pass through NICAM on RF?


It will _pass through_ - ie. from RF-in to RF-out - whatever it receives.

However, the RF modulator that converts recorded (and, of course "Live TV") content to RF doesn't add NICAM to the signal.

Have you checked your SCART leads? Do you get stereo if you plug the FTV box directly into the TV?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

DeadKenny said:


> Not that I use RF, but I thought TiVo would pass through NICAM on RF?


If you watched BBC1 on BBC1's real tv channel - then you'll get NICAM via RF, but if you watch BBC1 on TiVo via RF it would be in mono although recorded in stereo on TiVo in case you watch it via SCART.


----------



## MarkH (Nov 22, 2002)

DeadKenny said:


> Anyway, I'd hook it up as follows...
> 
> FTV box SCART output -> SCART input on TiVo -> SCART out on TiVo -> SCART input on the TV.


That's how I have my system setup 

I have RF going into my tivo, then going into my FTVB

I can only get audio with audio leads going from my tivo to vcr in on my SS system.

Ozsat When you say restart the tivo do you mean rebooting and losing my settings or unplug it?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

MarkH
On your Tivo if you press Tivo, Messages & Setup then System Information can you confirm what it says for

Program Source (1):
Source Input(1):
Program Source (2):
Source Input (2):

Also which make and model Freeview box do you have?

Automan.


----------



## MarkH (Nov 22, 2002)

Automan said:


> MarkH
> On your Tivo if you press Tivo, Messages & Setup then System Information can you confirm what it says for
> 
> Program Source (1):
> ...


Program Source (1):digital cable/digital terrestrial with s......
Source Input(1):Scart, L/R Audio
Program Source (2):Aerial Only
Source Input (2):Coax RF in

FTVB is a Panasonic TU-CT41

Thanks for the help so far guys!


----------



## MarkH (Nov 22, 2002)

Just realised something, I have disconnected the rf connection to the TV, which was slightly handy as I could watch a terrestrial channel while recording a FTV channel, is there anyway of getting facility back?


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

MarkH said:


> Just realised something, I have disconnected the rf connection to the TV, which was slightly handy as I could watch a terrestrial channel while recording a FTV channel, is there anyway of getting facility back?


Is that the RF from TiVo to the TV? Can you connect the RF direct from the FTV box into the TV (not going anywhere near TiVo)? Or is that how you did it originally? (in which case if you're not getting stereo from that, then it's either the FTV box or the TV at fault).

i.e.
FTV RF -> TV RF
FTV SCART -> TiVo SCART -> TV SCART

Then you should be able to watch the TV's RF whilst TiVo records off the SCART input.

Though your days of RF viewing are numbered as analogue TV will be gone by 2012. Okay it's a while yet, but some areas are starting to switch to digital only now.

Only solution then would be another FTV box, perhaps connected to another SCART input on the TV if you have one, or otherwise (shock!) abandon TiVo for a Freeview PVR box with twin tuners or Sky+/Sky-HD (which also has twin tuners).


----------



## MarkH (Nov 22, 2002)

Just want to say thanks for all the help guys, the TV picture and sound now is great, just one little niggle though 

The surround system seems to have a better surround sound effect when I connect and use the rf input, should it be this way?


----------



## Sneals2000 (Aug 25, 2002)

Depends how you are operating.

If you are recording BBC One/Two, ITV1, C4 and Five analogue via RF then you will be using NICAM digital stereo (the Tivo has a NICAM decoder in it), which is 728kbps and only companded (14 bit to 10 bit 32kHZ) and not heavily compressed, whereas if you use a Sky or Digital Cable connection via SCART, although it will be stereo these platforms use quite high levels of compression 192-256kbps 16bit 48kHz MP2 usually, which can kill the phase information used to contain surrond information.

Ironically, "analogue" broadcasts using NICAM can sometimes sound better than "digital" broadcasts using MP2...

If you are using RF connection for a Sky or Digital Cable box then you will only get mono - so no surround at all (Sky/Cable Digital boxes don't have NICAM encoders in them)


----------



## MarkH (Nov 22, 2002)

Thanks sneals so basically there is no way I can improve the sound through a FTVB?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

MarkH - Having reread your posts I'm not convinced you're using SCART leads with all the pins wired.
If you Freeview box (FTVB?) is only connected on the right channel then most things will assume it's a mono source and behave accordingly.
Have you tried a different SCART lead between the Freeview box and the Tivo?
I don't believe in spending lots of money on SCART leads but you do need a reasonably thick cable with all 21 pins connected to get it to work properly.


----------



## MarkH (Nov 22, 2002)

AMc said:


> If you Freeview box (FTVB?) is only connected on the right channel then most things will assume it's a mono source and behave accordingly.


Not 100% sure what you mean by the above statment, but have got to admit not tried diff cables between the ftvb and the tivo, will give it a try and it gives me an excuse to treat myself


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

That makes two of us mate  - I don't know what you mean my FTVB - I'm guessing Freeview?

If your SCART lead doesn't have all the pins connected then there is a possibility that only one of the two stereo audio input connections is connected.

If sources only see (hear?) a right stereo channel they assume a mono source which would cause the symptoms you describe about poor surround sound on SCART but not RF. Both stereo audio channels are needed to produce Pro Logic surround sound.

Don't be conned into spending a fortune on a SCART cable there is no need (though others may argue)
I use these which are £5 inc VAT but excluding delivery and have £1000's of kit. 
http://cpc.farnell.com/jsp/Audio,+V...IGNAL/PSG00940/displayProduct.jsp?sku=AV14627


----------



## Olly (Sep 29, 2001)

AMc said:


> Don't be conned into spending a fortune on a SCART cable there is no need (though others may argue)
> I use these which are £5 inc VAT but excluding delivery and have £1000's of kit.
> http://cpc.farnell.com/jsp/Audio,+V...IGNAL/PSG00940/displayProduct.jsp?sku=AV14627


I use those too. Highly recommended. They do them in various lengths.


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

AMc said:


> Don't be conned into spending a fortune on a SCART cable there is no need (though others may argue)


I used to get a lot of ghosting and cross interference with basic SCART leads (inc. the two that came with my Tivos). When I upgraded to much better cables, the problems went away. This is in a setup with about 2000 miles of spaghetti behind my TV.

So you pays yer money....

Regards,
Tony.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

AMc said:


> Don't be conned into spending a fortune on a SCART cable there is no need (though others may argue)


I have found a lot of bleed through problems with some cheap SCARTS - but agree you don't need to spend a fortune.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

My point being that "much better cables" and "much more expensive cables" don't necessarily go together. If you look at the quality of the leads I linked to (wholesale priced but available to the consumer) and compare them with the £25 leads they try and force on you in the big box electrical stores you'll find precious little difference. They're flat and have individually screened cores which helps to avoid bleed and cross talk.

I have a 10 boxes in the HiFi/AV setup + 20m of video leads to the projector - I don't connect them with poundland cables but I don't fall for the £20 a pop audio interconnects and £60 SCART leads either.

As I don't want this to become a 'cables' thread  - everyone's experience is different and some can see/hear the benefit of more expensive cables - I spend a bit more money to replace the out of the box interconnects but have found careful shopping means you don't have to spend too much.


----------



## MarkH (Nov 22, 2002)

Thanks for all the help guys, I have found the source of my problems the scart socket on my ftvb was knackered!

Have now got great sound, have got to say bought some ixos cables and they made a big difference as well 

The only problem is I have now lost film4 on my freeview channels


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Have you tried a channel re-scan on your freeview box?

Automan.


----------



## MarkH (Nov 22, 2002)

Forget that discovered classic noobie error


----------

